# 19 Executive Actions Planned



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

To get around Congress on gun control. Just was on Fox New


----------



## Mr Ed (Dec 29, 2012)

The current administration will stop at nothing. They are part of the ruling elite. They have decided they know whats best for themselves and that is what the rest of the nation will get. Like it or not.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I saw this... sick


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

This is against the Constitution and the 2nd amendment of the Bill of Rights, thus an act of treason. nobama is violating the 2nd amendment, in effect asking for a revolution and I believe he should be given what he asks for. Better men have joined our ForeFathers for much less.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I believe hes asking for a revolution as well. And hes lining up the blue states to stand by him. TEXAS where are you Lonestar state !!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

We can't look any farther than our own souls and decide what we as citizens we are willing to give up and what we will fight for. The time is now, no one is promised tomorrow. We the people have to stop looking for others to do our biding/fighting. We have tried elections and congress has failed the people and now the citizens/people must decide for themselves to live as free people or as servants to government!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

He's pushing us too far and he knows it. After all, his masters are in charge- he's just a talking head. I vow noncompliance either way. Take a look at NY if you want to see who his real masters are they live in New York. Goldman Sachs bank, JP morgan chase, Rockefeller foundation, Ford foundation (his mom worked there) Carnegie foundation

I have mine locked, loaded and ready to fire. Luckily I highly doubt the local PD or Sheriff will be going along with it. Feds in Georgia I think *know* they will get shot trying to enforce that kind of BS. We need to get those preppers out of NY though, that place has fallen.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

drt4lfe said:


> His orders will likely be stopping magazines, new registrations and so on.......he will attack everything associated to guns.....he may very well accomplish his mission on banning certain guns....we will see....IF he does I predict a major incident shortly thereafter.....an attack against someone(s) or something.....along the lines of* Timothy McVeigh*.....


Timothy was a fool and IMO a tool used by the government for political gain. I don't doubt that something will happen as it may be by the federal government or a citizen. My only problem is that innocent people will be hurt and not those responsible like politicians, lawyers, federal agencies and people whom work for the government and blindly follow orders!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Leon said:


> He's pushing us too far and he knows it. After all, his masters are in charge- he's just a talking head. I vow noncompliance either way. Take a look at NY if you want to see who his real masters are they live in New York. Goldman Sachs bank, JP morgan chase, Rockefeller foundation, Ford foundation (his mom worked there) Carnegie foundation
> 
> I have mine locked, loaded and ready to fire. Luckily I highly doubt the local PD or Sheriff will be going along with it. Feds in Georgia I think *know* they will get shot trying to enforce that kind of BS. We need to get those preppers out of NY though, that place has fallen.


I agree that nobama knows exactly what may happen and ,IMO, that is his whole idea/plan, for Americans to die and this country to fall apart, but in his mind he can't push far or hard enough.

I too have my guns locked and loaded as they are tools that must be ready to use when needed, not in a safe place where they do no good.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

The next few days / weeks will be very telling of the "future America" that may await us... I am afraid for my children and my grand children that they may only know freedom from stories.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I disagree. TODAY is very telling fo0r the future of America.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

For those looking for a sign. This is one of them.
How will you tell your grandchildren what freedom was like?


----------



## danthefordman (Dec 23, 2012)

Leon said:


> He's pushing us too far and he knows it. After all, his masters are in charge- he's just a talking head. I vow noncompliance either way. Take a look at NY if you want to see who his real masters are they live in New York. Goldman Sachs bank, JP morgan chase, Rockefeller foundation, Ford foundation (his mom worked there) Carnegie foundation
> 
> I have mine locked, loaded and ready to fire. Luckily I highly doubt the local PD or Sheriff will be going along with it. Feds in Georgia I think *know* they will get shot trying to enforce that kind of BS. We need to get those preppers out of NY though, that place has fallen.


Yes NY has fallen, I live up in the sticks and the city has finally dragged us down to its level. I am starting my plans to leave NY behind but due to commitments it will be a little while. Thanks for keeping us "good" NY'ers in your thoughts!


----------

